# marble blast gold gone



## gOofytj (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

Somehow I managed to delete the standard installed game Marble Blast and I would like to have it back, without having to pay for it off course.

I looked on the install CD and I found a package named 'CPU_MarbleBlast.pkg', but when I try installing it says something about Upgrading a package and finally results in " There were errors installing the software, please try installing again. "

Someone has an idea how getting it back, let me know.


Thanks,
Dieter


----------



## Damrod (Apr 10, 2006)

A bit more info would help- What do you mean by stadard installed game?


----------



## symphonix (Apr 10, 2006)

MarbleBlast Gold was included as a free game on many Macs in 2004-2005.


----------



## gOofytj (Apr 10, 2006)

The full version of Marble Blast was installed by default on my mac. Just bought it a week ago. I like the game very much and I'd like to have it again, but I don't know how.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 11, 2006)

OK PM me with your email address and your Mac's serial# and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Digitorb (May 2, 2006)

Just here to say, thats really really nice of you symponix.
Keep going great.
Josh.


----------



## cooldude127 (Jun 7, 2006)

Can I get in on that too? My iBook G4 used to have it.


----------

